# شرح لنظام Structure Cabling systems



## mwya (9 أكتوبر 2016)

شرح لنظام Structure Cabling systems 

Structure Cabling systems
· Is the infrastructure work inside building for IP systems such as ( telephone & data over IP, IP public address system, IP CCTV, IP Access control, IPTV, IP CLOCK,..... )
· Note : Each system will be introduced in a separate post
Codes & standard
· TIA/EIA 558
· BICSI Standard
Structure Cabling components:
- RJ45 outlet
· An 8-pin/8-position plug or jack is commonly used to connect computers onto Ethernet-based local area networks (LAN). Two wiring schemes–T568A and T568B–are used to terminate the twisted-pair cable onto the connector interface (Wall mounted & Floor mounted )

- Cables
· Fiber optic cable
- There are two types for fiber cable :
- Multi-mode
Multi-mode Fiber Patch Cables are a good choice for transmitting data and voice signals over shorter distances. They are typically used for data and audio/visual applications in local-area networks and connections within buildings or remote office in close proximity to one another,
Transmission speed are limited in multi-mode as follow:
100 Mbit/s for distances up to 2 km (100BASE-FX).
1 Gbit/s up to 1000 m.
10 Gbit/s up to 550 m

- Single mode
Single-mode Fiber Patch Cables are the best choice for transmitting data over long distances. They are usually used for connections over large areas, such as college campuses and remote offices. They have a higher bandwidth than Multi-mode cables to deliver up to twice the throughput.

· Unsheilded twisted pair cable UTP Cable
is the most common kind of copper in horizontal wiring for all systems based on IP technology , the benefits of twisted pairs is to reduce cross talk or electromagnetic interference between pairs.
- types of Unsheilded twisted pair cable:
from CAT1 to CAT7
( all category will be introduced in a separate post in details)


- Cable trunk
· is an enclosure usually with a rectangular cross section, and with one removable or hinged side, that is used to protect cables from dust or water ingress.can be 1 or 2 or 3 compartment.

- 19- inch Rack 
· is a standardized frame or enclosure for mounting multiple equipment modules. Each module has a front panel that is 19 inches (48.3 cm) wide. The 19-inch dimension includes the edges,
- Fiber patch panel
· Used to terminate fiber optic cables and provide access to the cable’s individual fibers for cross connection.

- UTP patch panel
· UTP Blank Patch Panel is designed to work with UTP high-density modular connectors. The modular connectors exceed all channel performance requirements in TIA-568-C.2 from 1 MHz to 500MHz to support the IEEE 802.an standard for 10 Gigabit Ethernet over UTP premise cable.


----------



## أيه أيه (9 فبراير 2017)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## أيه أيه (9 فبراير 2017)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------

